# I'm ready to celebrate the holidays!



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I just went out to feed the guys & noticed Beautiful sporting a white feather. 
Too funny!!   

Cindy


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

"Hi Mom! Do you like my new hairdo?"


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You take the coolest pictures. Do you have that camera permanently attached to your body?? LOL
I SEE lots of opportunities to get good pictures, but my camera is ALWAYS in the house and if I have it with me, it never fails.........the batteries die.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

LOL, Cindy, Beautiful looks so stylish with her little feathered hat on.

Cynthia


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Tres chic! All ready for dinner out! 

Margaret


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I wish I could kiss that sweet face so, I guess you will just have to kiss it for me. 
Merry Christmas.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> You take the coolest pictures. Do you have that camera permanently attached to your body?? LOL
> I SEE lots of opportunities to get good pictures, but my camera is ALWAYS in the house and if I have it with me, it never fails.........the batteries die.


I can relate!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

He's just lettig the other guys know, he can wear white too and still look "HOT"! 

Great picture!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Come to think of it, maybe he's just trying to *blend* in with the rest of the birds.  
If that's the case, he'll need a lot more feathers than just one on top of his head.  



Lovebirds said:


> You take the coolest pictures.
> 
> * *Do you have that camera permanently attached to your body??* LOL
> 
> I SEE lots of opportunities to get good pictures, but my camera is ALWAYS in the house and* if I have it with me, it never fails.........the batteries die.*


It would seem so, wouldn't it? LOL!!
I do, however, have it within arms length of the aviary. 

I hear ya! After a year of Chuck constantly suggesting I get a 'back up' battery, I finally took heed of his suggestion. So now I *always* have a battery charged. My old one has 120 minutes of use before needing a charge & the new one has a little over 300 minutes.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a cutie, and so appropriate for the season.  The best present I've ever received was my digital camera last year. The battery lasts pretty much forever and as you all know, I've taken about a million picture with it (or as my bf likes to say, "Got more pictures of the same pigeons, babe?"  ). I've probably saved thousands of dollars on film lol. Of course, my hard drive is full... with pictures of pigeons.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, I have HEARD of hair turning white over night, but FEATHERS???

You don't think that being around all those "OTHERS" is beginning to age Beautiful prematurely do you???    White streaks are IN for this Christmas season!  

All teasing aside...soooooo glad that your camera is always so close, Cindy!! I'm running out of superlatives and will have to start from the beginning!

TERRIFIC PIC!!

Shi 
& Squeaks (who says HE's not turning white, but he HAS noticed some white fur on Twiggy and Gypsy among all their fashionable "black!")


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

"Psh, who says I can't wear white after Labor Day??"



Too cute.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MaryOfExeter said:


> "Psh, who says I can't wear white after Labor Day??"
> 
> 
> 
> Too cute.


*VERY* good, Becky!!

Cindy, who says your pictures aren't an inspiration (in whatever form) for us all?!  

Shi


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Aww that is so cute!! Love it!!

Lindi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photo, Cindy! My little apricot poodle often has a small feather stuck to his nose .. it's just adorable .. but I've yet to have camera in hand when that happens. With my yard, it's a wonder the dogs aren't covered in pigeon, dove, and duck feathers all the time.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a cool pic  
He looks so proud too 

Reti


----------

